# SMOK GX 350 W



## The_Ice (20/12/16)

http://guidetovaping.com/2016/12/18/smok-gx350-four-battery-mod/

4x18650 mod, SMOK's answer to iJoy's Maxo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (20/12/16)

The_Ice said:


> http://guidetovaping.com/2016/12/18/smok-gx350-four-battery-mod/
> 
> 4x18650 mod, SMOK's answer to iJoy's Maxo


The Multi color scheme looks Epic!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

